# Customer wants my "Bottom Dollar Price"



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had the same experience as Aggie67-the large apt complext I have been getting work from is owned by an investment company which wants to make money-so they 'invest' in repairing the property.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

AlphaLexman said:


> Yeah, I'm not chasing this job hard core, just trying to get some downtime filled. If I don't get the job I won't lose any sleep!



There's your answer. Submit your bid & say that's my bottom dollar.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

The biggest problem with working for property managers is they have zero incentive to care. They get paid if you do the work or not. They get paid if the place falls down or not. In fact, the less they do, the more they earn. It's a silly way to do business, but that is the nature of their business. 

We try to make a habit out of not working for anyone that does not pay the bills. If they are not responsible for the bill, then they are not the folks to deal with. The one paying the bill cares about the quality and price of your services, but obviously the person you were talking with doesn't. 

When you deal with the owner's minions, you can't get at the heart of the matter and get down to brass tacks. All you can do is try to win a bidding war. There is no prize for winning a bidding war, so, don't do it. 

See if you can speak to the owner directly. I'm right up front with folks like this and remind them that if they are not paying the bills, then they have no incentive to hire me. If they have no incentive to hire me, then I have little incentive to try to do business with them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gee thanks Greg Di!!!:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

RUN and DON"T look back! If it is this difficult BEFORE you even get the project, do you think it will get ANY better when you start work and ATTEMPT to get paid for what work you actually do perform (which in the owner's assessment will most likely be too much)? Your bottom line should be what YOU feel is a FAIR price and covers your overhead and profit. If you don't RUN, the hurtles you encounter will be of your own doing. Just MY opinion.


----------



## hilal.itani (Jan 17, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> I like what Warren said about a little extra work but no lowering of the price. He absolutely correct, because if you lower the price, it will never be enough and the client thinks that you overpriced it to begin with.
> 
> Someone has a Run Forest Run graphic which would be good for this post.
> 
> ...


 
like it :clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AlphaLexman said:


> Admittedly, the customer was *an apartment complex* on a tight budget,



There is the source of the contention and problems!!!


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never been asked for my "bottom dollar price", but I have been asked to "sharpen my pencil" many times. I always raise the price and thank them because when I went over the numbers again, I found some things I missed.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have decided that if someone wants my "bottom dollar" I will now say " Well I guess I could knock $1 off and just skip the coffee for one day, as long as you promise to have a cup ready for me on that day"


----------



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

The are wasting your time. They're comparing apples and oranges. How can they get bids without a proper scope of work. I know with the present economy its hard to do, but a job like this could easily put you out of business.


----------



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

*Lesson I have learned*

Remeber this. If they question your price and you still get the job..then they will question your quality at the end of the job and not want to pay. :thumbsup:


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a topic everyone loves! Look at the response rate!!! I hate vultures. Can't stand hearing those words "But, what is your best price" GOD!!! I have no patience for it anymore. Stand proud and tell them you have given them your best price. If they walk away they were not worth dealing with. If they really appreciate you and what you have offered they'll hum and ha about it and come around. Sometimes it feels good to watch someone like this walk away. Good for your integrity.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Not to reiterate everything that has been said so far but I would have to counter the "what is your bottom dollar price" question with another question- "Mr. Manager, I see that you charge $950 a month for rent.. but what is your bottom dollar rent price?"

My philosophy is that if someone expects you to bend the price, they should be willing to bend their expectations. And if they want consideration from me, I would have to examine how much consideration they extend to others. 

I put my transient cousin in client's rental apartment and paid on his behalf. One thing that I didn't like about the business arrangement that we had (and I'd never do that again) is that he told me that he wanted the rent on the 1st of the month. No exceptions. No excuses. But whenever I did some work in one of his units, he would always ask me for time to pay me in installments. :furious:

Overall it didn't hurt me financially and he would make good on his promises but the principle of the matter made me hot under the collar.


----------

